# $1.99 Sale!



## FishyItch (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to do some of my online tackle shopping at overstockbait.com. I checked them out this morning just on a whim and they're having a huge $1.99 sale. Some of the stuff I would never use, but there's lots of things that are pretty tempting...

Here's the link...
https://www.overstockbait.com/Fishing_Sale_Huge_s/862.htm


----------

